
Switch back to the old Jira issue view - lnbharath
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/old-jira/llnacejmojgigdpafkhmgabpofchkigc
======
lnbharath
If you don't like JIRA's experimental new issue view, you can use this chrome
extension to switch back to the old issue view.

